# Alutech Fanes XXL



## pit205 (26. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich interesiere mich aktuell für ein Fanes. Selbst bin ich 2,05m lang - Schrittlänge wird schätzungsweise bei ca. 1m sein. 

Ich habe mir mal die geometrischen Daten beim XXL - Modell angeschaut und obwohl der XXL Rahmen für eine Körperlänge für >199cm empfohlen wird hatte dabei das Gefühl das die Sattelstütze schon recht weit rausschaut - sieht stabilitätsmäßig fast  schon "ungesund" aus. 

Nun meine Frage, kann mir jemand (am besten in ähnlicher Größe) seine Erfahrungen darüber berichten ob der Rahmen noch ausreicht oder würdet ihr mir eher zu einem anderen Rahmen/Marke raten.

Habt ihr vielleicht sogar Bilder von eurem Setup wenn die Sattelstütze für Uphill ausgezogen ist.

Über eure Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen.

Viele Grüße
pit


----------



## imun (27. September 2012)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=595809&page=2

Da sind Fanes Fahrer und die geben gerne Auskunft 

Oder hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9908836#post9908836


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (27. September 2012)

pit205 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich interesiere mich aktuell für ein Fanes. Selbst bin ich 2,05m lang - Schrittlänge wird schätzungsweise bei ca. 1m sein.
> 
> ...



mal wieder eine Spannende Aufgabe bei 205 cm .....

gibt es noch Marken die den XXL Markt bedienen dazu noch leicht, Stabil bauen und ein Rad von der "Stange" anbieten, spontan fällt mir noch Liteville ein (Alternative sonst der Rahmenbauer mit der Custom Geo) . Sitzrohrlänge ist beim 301 Identisch und es wird immer Grenzwertig beim Sattelstützen Auszug aussehen, gerade wenn man nicht in die Menschliche Normform passt........ ab 1,90 macht man sich bei bestimmten Sachen und Situationen immer zum Kasperle aber wenn schon Kasper dann bitte mit Stil  





so sieht es bei einem XL und 1,94 aus. Aus Stabilitätsgründen sind die Rahmendreiecke halt klein gehalten. Die Sattelstütze auf dem Bild ist z.B. 480 mm Lang (180 mm stecken noch im Sitzrohr) und hat satte 19000 Km gehalten und tut es immer noch.

Beide Räder bin ich gefahren bzw. fahre ich das eine noch und würde auch in Zukunft immer wieder zum Alutech Tendieren, da es eine Angenehmere Geometrie und Fahrwerk hat. Das 301 ist ein Bocksteifes Rad (wer es mag wird damit sehr Glücklich) mit einer eher Tiefen Front Geometrie. Alutech dagegen hat eine Lenkpräzise Front und ein leicht Flexendes Heck das den ein oder anderen Fahrfehler verzeiht bzw. das Rad im Heck nicht so "Nervös" wirken lässt. Man sitzt  Aufrechter Zentral IM Alutech mit gut verteiltem Schwerpunkt und eher AUF dem leichteren Liteville mit Druck auf dem Vorderrad.

Aufbauen lassen sich die Räder vom Allmounten bis zum Bikepark Gefährt, wobei das Liteville auch ein wenig mehr in die "Marathon-Race" Richtung gehen kann (so wie es oben auf dem Bild ist wiegt es 11,5Kg hat aber auch schon gut 16 Kg gewogen) .

Schau mal wo man jeweils bei den Bikes mit dem Hintern sitzt....bzw. mal das Lot von der Sattelkante zum Hinterrad fällen



 



Alutech Kletter-erfreulicher Rücken schonender Steiler Sitzwinkel (der Fachmann  wird sehen das die Uphill Geo eingestellt ist, der Unterschied zu 160 mm Einstellung sind ca. - 1,5 Grad) und Liteville Gestrecktes fast über der Hinterradnabe sitzend ...

Jetzt noch eines der beiden Räder mit 650 B oder 29 Laufrädern bestückt und schon ist ein 205 cm Fahrer Antikasper taugliches Rad mit seinem jeweils eigenen Charakter vorhanden 

.
wer anderer Meinung ist solls ruhig sagen, ist ja ein freies Land mit ca.81 Mio Individualisten


----------



## imun (27. September 2012)

Waren es nicht 82Mio?


----------



## ollo (27. September 2012)

imun schrieb:


> Waren es nicht 82Mio?



für die Erbsenzähler unter Fanestreibern 81.726.000 - 2011


----------



## Jocki (27. September 2012)

Servus, ein Freund von mir misst auch stolze 2,04m und hat so seine Schwierigkeiten mit Standardrädern. (Die ideale Lösung hat er noch nicht gefunden)

Unseren Beobachtungen nach braucht man bei dieser Körpergröße offensichtlich sehr lange Kettenstreben, bzw. sollte der Ar... relativ weit vor der Hinterradachse sein, da sonst im Uphill das Rad sehr schnell vorne aufsteigt. 

29Zöller bringen auch noch einiges, unabhängig vom besseren Abrollverhalten wandert der Körperschwerpunkt etwas tiefer ins Rad und man erzeugt keine so hohen Drehmomentspitzen (subjektiver Eindruck, nicht wissenschaftlich belegt) im Vergleich zum 26er was die Aufbäumneigung im steilen Uphill zusätzlich reduziert.

Eine  400er Thomson Sattelstütze hält bei deutlich über 100kg Fahrergewicht bis jetzt klaglos stand. Eventuell kann Alutech ja eine stabile Custommade Stütze für das Fanes fertigen.

Ab Mitte Oktober kann ich Dir sagen wie sich ein Fanes mit 650B respektive mit einem 29er Vorderrad fährt. Allerdings nur in Größe M.


----------



## robertg202 (27. September 2012)

Also mit 202 kann ich da jetzt auch meinen Senf dazugeben:

Rad1: Alutech Spezialanfertigung von 2009: 55cm Sitzrohr, also recht ähnlich wie das Fanes XXL. Mit Thomson Sattelstütze (noch 13cm im Sitzrohr) überhaupt garkein Problem - und das bei Freeride-Einsatz. Mit dem bin ich auch des öfteren auf Downhill-Strecken unterwegs. 
Kettenstrebe: 440mm. Von der Geometrie her klettert es perfekt, ist aber leider insgesamt einfach zu schwer. Da ist das Fanes sicher wesentlich besser. 

Rad2: Liteville 901 XL (49cm Sitzrohr mit extralanger und extra-stabiler syntace 480mm Sattelstütze). Mit richtiger Einstellung funktioniert auch das sehr sehr gut, auch wenn der Sitzwinkel grenzwertig ist - muß man mit Satteleinstellung gegenwirken. Wie das dann ausschaut siehst Du eh in meinen Fotos - aber was solls, es funktioniert und hält 
Kettenstrebe: 440mm. Den Rahmen (heißt jetzt 601) gibt es jetzt auch in XXL mit längerem Sitzrohr und steilerem Sitzwinkel, also sicher ideal für die Größe. Das 301 als eher Cross-Country-lastigen Rahmen übrigens auch. 

Das sind die beiden Räder, die mir zum Thema "XL Fahrer mit XL Gewicht" einfallen...beide werden übrigens bei 115kg über Freeride und Downhillstrecken geprügelt - bis jetzt rahmentechnisch kein Thema...

Nicolai gibts dann noch, die machen auch Spezialanfertigungen. Preislich aber recht - naja...

Preis-Leistungs-mäßig wirst Du kaum um die Fanes herumkommen...aber ob jetzt AM oder Enduro, da ist wohl Enduro für unsere Größe/Gewicht besser...

Von wegen Kasperl: ich habe mich noch nie darum gekümmert, wie ich am Radl aussehe. Und 29" ist bei unserer Größe halt die Frage - die Laufräder sind doch deutlich instabiler.


----------



## ollo (27. September 2012)

das Kasperl war und ist wie immer Nett gemeint und Stören tut es mich auch nicht...... das andere extrem für uns ab 190 ist eher der 160 Mensch "Gefangen in einem 29er" 

Mit einem Vivid als Dämpfer sollte das 601 Erträglicher sein das 901 was ich mal besessen habe mit dem Fox ging gar nicht und der Sitzwinkel im eingefederten Zustand unter 70 Grad mit dem damit Verbundenen von Hinten in die Pedale Treten. Ob es dann der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist den Sattel ganz nach vorne zu schieben. Für mich war es nach Rückmeldung meiner Knie keine Lösung und die Lösung hieß dann Alutech Fanes ...... Danke an Jürgen das er 2010 wirklich Richtig zugehört hat und die Vorschläge auch umgesetzt hat  ohne Sattelverschieberei 

es gibt von BBB eine Sattelstütze mit 450 mm in 31,6 

http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...77_-longscraper-bsp-23-sattelstuetze-bbb.html


----------



## robertg202 (27. September 2012)

Die Diskussion hatten wir schon...
Ich kann nur sagen: mein 901er mit Vivid Air (und vorher Marzocchi Roco Air TST-R) geht für mich sehr gut. 
Der Fox war aber zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr lange drin...
Das 601er in XXL dürfte jetzt wesentlich besser auf die Größe abgestimmt sein. 
Es ist halt immer die Frage - das Torque wäre mir mit 48cm Rahmenhöhe zu klein. Das Liteville hat ja ein anderes Konzept mit Rahmenhöhe vs. Sattelstütze, haben auch eine eigene 480mm 34,9mm Durchmesser Sattelstütze zu diesem Zweck. 
Aber eine normale Sattelstütze in Überlänge im Torque-Rahmen kann ich mir jetzt nicht so vorstellen - das hängt dann bei unserer Größe wohl sehr von der Beinlänge ab ob das geht. 

Das Canyon Nerve AM gibt es auch in 56cm Rahmenhöhe - ist halt eine andere Bike-Klasse - aber da bin ich mir auch mit der Stabilität nicht sooo sicher ob das optimal ist...

Das Fanes schaut zugegebenermaßen sehr hoch aus - aber das dürfte wohl am Hinterbau bzw. der Dämpferanlenkung liegen, die sehr weit unten ist. Rein von den Daten her schaut es SEHR gut aus.

Wichtig ist die Gabel. Je nach Fahrweise und Gewicht ist das ein kritisches Bauteil. Wenn man es auch mal richtig krachen lassen will oder vertrider-mäßig unterwegs ist wird man um eine richtig steife Gabel wie Totem (habe ich selber) oder Suntour Durolux (die soll sehr steif sein) nicht herum kommen. Die 66er ist bei mir schon grenzwertig. Hält, aber verwindet sich im Steilen doch wesentlich mehr als die Totem.


----------



## ollo (27. September 2012)

sollte auch keine Diskussion über besser oder schlechter werden da gewinnt keiner. Erfahrungen über und mit Radmarken für XXLer trifft es besser und jeder dessen Marke Augenscheinlich dem anderen nicht so liegt sollte es schaffen die Erfahrung des anderen zu Akzeptieren und zu Respektieren ohne das Kriegsbeil aus zu graben oder den Verdacht zu haben der andere wäre ein unverbesserlicher Fanboy   ..... wo das sonst hinführt kann man hier Hundertfach nachlesen, hilft aber nicht weiter 

Einfach mal auf den Nullpunkt zwischen finde ich sehr gut und Sehr schlecht gestellt, natürlich immer mit leichter nicht zu unterdrückender + Tendenz zu der Marke die im Keller oder Schuppen steht und schon kommt etwas Hilfreiches für die dabei raus die eh immer zu sehen müßen wo sie mal Anständiges bekommen 

das hier ist mal ein schönes Beispiel

http://www.girlsridetoo.de/start/


Wenn ich mal die Totem, die Lyrik und die Durolux von den Steifigkeitswerten anschaue und bei der Totem eine Verdrehsteifigkeit von 30,8 , eine Bremssteifigkeit von 263 bzw. bei der Lyrik von 30,1 (29,1)  und 253  bzw. Durolux von 30,8 (27,8)  und 245 (250)  anschaue würde ich persönlich keine 300-600 g Mehrgewicht spazieren fahren, mal abgesehen das die Lyrik sich auf 180 aufstocken lässt und von Haus aus eh schon einen Federweg von 173 zu 176 mm der Totem hat.... dann schmeiß ich noch mal die BOS Deville mit 170 (die aber nur ca. 165 mm hat) ins Rennen mit 30,1 und 247 Nm bei den Steifigkeitswerten dafür aber noch mal 100g leichter wie die Lyrik ist.


----------



## valdus (27. September 2012)

.......ne Totem sieht aber einfach fett aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## imun (27. September 2012)

Deswegen habe ich eine verbaut


----------



## pit205 (27. September 2012)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass die Liteville
anfürsich schöne äder sind, allerdings finde ich die Sattelstützen zu lang. Es sieht irgend wie nach Pahlsitzen aus. 

Was ich so lese scheint ein Fanes doch eine Option zu sein - werd mich mal mit Alutech in Verbindung setzen.

Wegen der Komponenten lege ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht mehr viel Wert auf Leitbau - das Zeug muss halten. Ein paar Gramm mehr oder weniger merk ich persönlich in meiner Gewichtsklasse (115kg) eh nicht und auf der Jagt nach der best Zeit bin sowieso nicht.


----------



## imun (27. September 2012)

So denk ich auch, deshalb wiegt meine Fanes auch gut 3 Kilo mehr als andere hier, ich kann aber trotzdem im Schwarzwald biken


----------



## wastl86 (12. Dezember 2012)

welche größe hat den das alutech auf dem bild ? bin selber 1,94 und hab ne schrittlange von 94. Is der rahmen XL oder XXL ?
danke basti


----------



## schueffi (12. Dezember 2012)

Hab bei 1,95m und selber Schrittlänge einen XL Rahmen und bin sehr zufrieden. Würd dir also auch ein XL empfehlen. Wie sich ein XXL fährt weis ich aber leider nicht....


----------



## wastl86 (12. Dezember 2012)

aber auf deinem bild schaut der sattel schon recht weit raus !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schueffi (12. Dezember 2012)

ja wird sich aber bei der Schrittlänge nicht vermeiden lassen.
Ich hab jedenfalls keine Rückenschmerzen oder sonstige Problemchen bei langen Ausfahrten. Im Zweifelsfall beider Rahmen probefahren, wobei das nicht grad leit sein wird einen XL und XXL in deiner Nähe zu finden (schätz ich mal  )


----------



## ollo (12. Dezember 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> aber auf deinem bild schaut der sattel schon recht weit raus !



ist ja auch nicht schlimm, ist ja auch kein Rennrad  , ein Enduro halt, kleineres Stabiles Rahmendreieck, dadurch bedingt auch kürzeres Sattelrohr (wobei das einigen noch zu lang ist) optisch passt natürlich der Sattelstützenauszug bei einem Rennrad oder Crosser besser als bei der Fanes 







 



man beachte die Rahmendreiecke


----------



## wastl86 (12. Dezember 2012)

ollo, wie groß bist du denn?
ich sehe du hast ein schwarzes und ein bonze farbiges. sind das beide xl?


----------



## wastl86 (12. Dezember 2012)

und was wäre der unterschied zu den größen ? fährt keiner ein xxl`?


----------



## basti1985 (12. Dezember 2012)

welche Vorbau längen usw. fahrt ihr ?
(hab bei 1,95m auch ein xl geordert)


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2012)

45mm


----------



## wastl86 (13. Dezember 2012)

hat den wer ein fanes in xl oder xxl im raum bayern, wo ich mich drauf setzen kann um die richtige größe zu ermitteln?


----------



## ollo (13. Dezember 2012)

wastl86 schrieb:


> ollo, wie groß bist du denn?
> ich sehe du hast ein schwarzes und ein bonze farbiges. sind das beide xl?




194 und 93 Schrittlänge. Ein XXL wird Dir bei deinen 194 und 94 zu Groß sein. Das schwarze ist ein M mit S Sattelrohr (war einfach nur wegen Sattelauszug und Rahmendreieck) meines, das GRAUE ist immer mit eingeschobener Stütze Fotografiert, lass Dich also nicht täuschen, die Stütze ist im Fahrbetrieb weiter draußen.

Was sind eigentlich Deine bedenken ?? 

Von der 420 mm langen Stütze sind bei meinem XL noch gerne 18-20 cm im Sattelrohr und das XXl Sitzrohr ist nur 2 cm länger wie beim XL. Die Rahmengrößen sind auch bei Alutech eher nach der Oberrohrlänge eingeteilt, als nach Sattelrohrlänge


----------



## wastl86 (13. Dezember 2012)

ich hatte vorher schon mal ein enduro das rose uncle jimbo und des war schon recht gut von der geo. datenmäßig kam es an ein xxl rahmen hin. meine bedenken sind dass ich ned wie ein kasperl auf dem bock aussehen will und die stütze zu weit drausen ist. mein vorbau ist 50mm lang und ich würd ne lyrik mit 170 einbauen wollen.


----------



## der-gute (13. Dezember 2012)

meine 420er Reverb ist auch maximalst ausgezogen,
da ich mit leicht gestrecktem Sprunggelenk trete.

196 cm lang bin ich, die SL kenn ich net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Dezember 2012)

Da es hier ja anscheinend eher um eine XXL-Kaufberatung und Marktübersicht geht, werfe ich nochmal das ICB in den Ring, das nach vermehrter Anfrage auch in XXL kommt. (Macht ja auch Sinn, wird schließlich durch Fahrrad XXL vertrieben  )







Die Geo ist der Fanes recht ähnlich, allerdings fällt es etwas preisgünstiger aus. 650B ist als Option fester Bestandteil des Konzepts.


----------



## wastl86 (14. Dezember 2012)

boah fett wann soll des kommen


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Dezember 2012)

Die Bestellmöglichkeiten für die erste Charge, die nackich und komplett unmontiert kommt, ist Montag abgelaufen. Das war aber eh nur das Freak-Modell zum selber bunt machen. Die sollen so ca. Ende Februar/ Anfang März da sein. Wird dann evtl. interessant bzgl. Fahrberichten und Probefahrten. Ob da wer XXL bestellt hat weiß ich nicht, ich hab mir nen XL gesichert.

Die kompletten Rahmenkits (also fertig eloxiert, alle Lager eingebaut und wahlweise inkl. Dämpfer) wurden auf ca. April terminiert, die Komplettbikes werden vermutlich Ende April/Anfang Mai aufschlagen.


----------



## pit205 (14. Dezember 2012)

hmm... wenn ich mir die Länge des Sattelrohres anschaue ist sie auch hier ca. 70mm zu kurz um bei einer einer Schrittlänge von ca. 1m eine versenkbare Sattelstütze vernünftig einsetzen zu können...

Schade warum es bei Alutech sowie Carver nicht berücksichtigt wird. Hersteller wie z.B. Maxx die sich auf große Rahmen spezialisiert haben bieten bei den XXL Modellen eine Sattelrohrlänge von ca. 600mm an.

Die 530mm sind leider nur Mittelmaß - siehe Geometrie der Bikes von Canyon.

Vielleich kommt irgend wann ja noch eine XXXL-Edition


----------



## wastl86 (14. Dezember 2012)

ist die skizze ein xl? was kostet der denn?hab keider keine infos mehr gefunden


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (14. Dezember 2012)

pit205 schrieb:


> hmm... wenn ich mir die Länge des Sattelrohres anschaue ist sie auch hier ca. 70mm zu kurz um bei einer einer Schrittlänge von ca. 1m eine versenkbare Sattelstütze vernünftig einsetzen zu können...
> 
> Schade warum es bei Alutech sowie Carver nicht berücksichtigt wird. Hersteller wie z.B. Maxx die sich auf große Rahmen spezialisiert haben bieten bei den XXL Modellen eine Sattelrohrlänge von ca. 600mm an.
> 
> ...



Naja, wir sprechen von nem Enduro, das Strive gibt es doch garnicht so groß, oder? Du kannst dir ja mal die Sitzrohr-Diskussion raussuchen. Das war ein Kampf überhaupt die 50 und 53cm zu kriegen. Aber mit ner 435er Stütze dürfte da einiges gehen.



wastl86 schrieb:


> ist die skizze ein xl? was kostet der denn?hab keider keine infos mehr gefunden



Nein, die Skizze ist XXL, das XL hat ein 50er Sitzrohr. 

Du hast keine Infos gefunden??? KLICK MICH


----------



## der-gute (14. Dezember 2012)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Interessanter finde ich die Frage, wie man mit so einem XXL (sei es Fanes oder Carver) so um die Ecken und über die Stufen kommt.



da rate ich Dir mal zu dieser Erfahrung:



GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Heute bin ich ein paar sehr steile Spitzkehren gefahren. Der Radstand ist zwar sehr lang, aber das merke ich nicht. Vorteil: ich kann steiler in die Kehren fahren, traue mich früher das Hinterrad zu lupfen. Dadurch komme ich in Wahrheit enger und sicherer ums Eck. Hätte ich so zuerst nicht gedacht. Wenn es schnell wird und das Bike seitlich weg zu schmieren droht, oder schon weg schmiert, bleibt es deutlich kontrollierbarer als mein Vorgänger.



im Steilen ist das auch mein Eindruck,
der lange Radstand macht das Rad kontrollierbarer,
wenn es echt steil wird.


----------



## dirtysemmel (15. Dezember 2012)

...komme leider aus dem Raum Hannover, kannst aber gern mal zum Probesitzen kommen  hab aber auch ne Fanes in XXL. Gerade erst im September beim Jü abgeholt. Bin 1.97m groß und die Schrittlänge liegt bei etwa 98 cm. XXl passt wunderbar. Hab bei Alutech auf dem XL gesessen und fand es für meine Begriffe etwas zu klein geraten. Kommt dann wohl drauf an, ob man das Bike eher tourenlastig fahren will oder eher mit entsprechenden Dämpfern Enduro / downhillmäßig...
Hab die Standard -Marzocchi dran und als Dämpfer den Marzocchi WC.
Das Ding läuft wie ne 1 und man siehts halt nicht an jeder Ecke... Preis / Leistungsverhältnis ist nach meiner Meinung deutlich besser als bei Liteville. 
Meine Fanes hat inkl. o.g. Dämpfer  2.833,- gekostet. Schöne Grüße an alle Fanes-Fetischisten!


----------



## Silly (15. Dezember 2012)

xxl, 205cm, SL99, Nähe Wolfratshausen
Passt ausgezeichnet, aber handlich ist sie nicht mehr.
Uphill sehr gut, aber da mit 205cm viel Fleisch hergeht, ist Plattform imho unverzichtbar.





Draufsetzen gerne, wenn es nicht sauber sein muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Bone606 (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
wollte euch mal meine Erfahrungen als "Mensch über 1,90m" mitteilen. Bin selbst "nur" 1,93m groß mit einer Schrittlänge von 94cm. Hab mir letztes Jahr zwei neue Räder (Alutech Fanes Enduro & Stevens Sonora) aufgebaut mit folgendem Ergebnis: 

*Alutech Fanes:*
Hab mich bei der Wahl der Rahmengröße auf die Vorschlagliste bei Alutech verlassen, ohne Probefahrt oder Probesitzen, und mir ein XL bestellt. Das Teil steht jetzt seit ca 5 Wochen bei mir und ich bin immer noch am rumprobieren und suchen nach der perfekten Sitzposition. Beim ersten draufsitzen hat mich sofort was gestört, allerdings konnte ich es nicht gleich lokalisieren. Ich fühlte mich irgendwie seltsam hoch und viel zu weit vorne. Hab als erstes nen längeren Vorbau (100mm) montiert. Kann euch schon mal sagen... das geht gar nicht! In Verbindung mit dem flachen Lenkwinkel wird das Bike derart träge und beim Lenken hat man ein richtiges "Kippmoment". Maximale Vorbaulänge ist bei mir 80mm. Da Syntace den F109 nur in 75mm anbietet, hab ich den gewählt und find den auch in Ordnung. 
Jetzt weiß ich, dass es der ungewohnt steile Sitzwinkel ist. Abhilfe hab ich geschaffen, indem ich eine Sattelstütze mit Versatz montiert habe. Nun ist der Kniemuskel auch im Lot bei waagerechter Kurbelstellung!
Das nächste Problem ist, dass die Gabel (weil Komplettrad) gekürzt ist und nur 15mm Spacer drunter passen. Bin jetzt auf Risiko gegangen und hab nen 20mm Spacer verbaut. Der Vorbau ist jetz mit minimaler Einstecktiefe montiert, was die Sache etwas grenzwertig macht. Zusätzlich hab ich den Lenker etwas nach vorne gedreht, damit der Backsweep zum Upsweep wird (d.h. der Lenker kommt etwas höher). Jetzt fühl ich mich langsam wohl auf dem Radl. Aber wahrscheinlich werd ich um nen neuen Lenker mit mehr Rise (mindestens 20mm) nicht herum kommen. 
Was noch großen Einflussauf den Wohlfühlfaktor hat, ist die Kurbellänge. Serienmäßig verbaut Alutech (auch in den großen Rahmen) eine 170mm Kurbel. Hab mal probeweise eine 175mm Kurbel dran geschraubt und war gleich viel besser. Bin mir sicher, dass eine 180mm-Kurbel noch besser für das Sitzgefühl wäre! Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob man dadurch Probleme mit Bodenkontakt bekommt... Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrungen gemacht??? Würde mich echt interessieren! 
Fazit: Find das XL für mich schon knapp bemessen. Sattelstütze (425mm Länge) steckt noch 15cm im Rahmen, d.h. das Ende der Stütze ist genau an der Unterkante des Oberrohrs. Kann jetzt jeder selbst ausrechnen, wie weit er evtl. noch raus muss bei größerer Schrittlänge. Desweiteren find ich den Reach immernoch ganz schön kurz. Bei gößerem Rahmen, also XXL, hätte ich nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren können und auch nicht so viele Spacer drunter setzen müssen. Ergebnis... vielleicht Handlicher??? 
Ich kann nur jedem raten, setzt euch drauf bevor ihr ein neues Bike kauft und fahrt mal ne Runde! Geschmäcker sind verschieden! 


*Stevens Sonora:*
Zum Stevens gibt´s fast nix zu sagen. Bin echt froh, dass es 29er gibt! Endlich Bikes für großgewachsene Menschen! Draufgesessen, Vorbau getauscht (110mm ersetzt durch 80mm) und wohlgefühlt ...alles Bestens! 

Denk die Bilder sprechen für sich... man beachte die Sattelüberhöhung! Obwohl das Stevens das Racebike ist, sitz ich hier wesentlich entspannter drauf! Überschlagsgefühle oder steigendes Vorderrad bei wirklich steilen Auffahrten hab ich bei keinem der Bikes. 






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1291339





http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1291340

Hoff ich konnte jemanden helfen und vielleicht ein paar Tips gegen!

Grüße, Thomas

Sorry, ich bin zu blöd, um hier Bilder rein zu stellen... Kuckt euch bitte die Fotos auf meinem Profil an. Vielleicht kann mir jemand mal erklären, wie das hier funktioniert? Hab auch die Suche schon bemüht, aber nix gefunden. Danke!


----------



## ollo (16. Januar 2013)

Moin Thomas,

wie weit liegts Du denn über den 190 ??

fahre ja auch zwei Xl Rahmen der Fanes bei 194 und 93 Schr.l. und komme gerade wegen dem steilen Sitzwinkel sehr gut mit der Fanes zurecht. Die Vorbauten liegen bei 60 bzw. 65 mm, Lenker max 15mm Rise (oder waren es 18 ?). Das mit der zu kurzen Gabel ist aber auch nicht mein Ding und Deine Sattelüberhöhung mit noch mal 10mm mehr Spacern unter Vorbau ist nahezu identisch mit meiner (sieht halt auch durch das tiefere Oberrohr immer etwas "Brutaler" aus) .  

Die 180mm Kurbel wird gerade in der von Dir gewählten 170 mm Einstellung noch eher zum Bodenkontakt neigen. Schon mal die 160 mm Einstellung Probiert ??

Dann bleibt ja nur zu hoffen das sich ein Positiver Geschmacksverstärker findet, damit die Fanes Richtig Spaß macht


----------



## wastl86 (16. Januar 2013)

ja krass. ich stand vor einigen wochen auch vor der entscheidung mir ein alutech zu holen weil die geo des neuen uncle jimbos viel kleiner ist als 2009. deshalb hab ich mir mal das alutech angesehen. die bilder bei den leuten mit über 1.90cm haben mich aber ned überzeugt und da dachte ich mir da diese xl version noch kleiner ist als die xl version von rose hab ich mich letztendlich für ein rose entschieden und hab´s ned bereut. es sieht auch ganz ok aus find ich. 
hier mal ein bild

wie lang ist den dein schaft von der federgabel?


----------



## T-Bone606 (16. Januar 2013)

@ollo
Bin 1,93m groß mit 94cm Schrittlänge. Die 160mm-Einstellung (also die Uphill-Einstellung mit Tretlageranhebung) hab ich schon probiert, dadurch wird das Bike wesentlich agiler und handlicher! Allerdings fühlt man sich noch weiter weg vom Boden und der Sattel rutscht auch noch ein Stück weiter übers Tretlager. War halt auch nicht zufriedenstellend für mich. Das "zu-hoch-Sitzen" war dann der ausschlaggebende Grund für mich in die 170mm-Position zurück zu gehen. Nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren, dass die Handlichkeit nicht ganz verloren geht und eben ne Sattelstütze mit Versatz zu kaufen. Wie gesagt... etz passt´s langsam! Wenn mich das Vertrauen zu meinem nicht ganz eingesteckten Vorbau verlässt, muss halt eben noch ein Lenker mit mehr Rise her. Sehr attraktiv find ich den Reverse RCC 750. Der hat 20mm Rise und würd mich eben 10mm weiter hoch bringen. Allerdings im Moment ausverkauft 
Fährt denn niemand ne Kurbel mit 180mm Länge? Dadurch könnte ich die Stütze um 10mm weiter absenken und hätte dadurch weniger Sattelüberhöhung. Bei 175mm hab ich überhaupt keine Bedenken zwecks Bodenkontakt.

 @wastl86
Hab mir grad die Geo vom Uncle Jimbo mal angesehen und muss sagen... hört sich gut an! 160mm Steuerrohrlänge find ich genau richtig. Auch die 630mm Oberrohrlänge deckt sich mit meinem Stevens Sonora und da fühl ich mich auch sehr wohl. Einzig der Lenkwinkel könnte noch 1° flacher sein. Ist aber Geschmacksache 
Wie bist du mit dem Fahrwerk zufrieden? Das vom Fanes ist echt der Hammer! Deswegen will ich´s auch unbedingt behalten!

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (16. Januar 2013)

Da kann man mal wieder sehen wie unterschiedlich Geometrien trotz nahezu gleicher Körpermaße empfunden werden.
Ich bin mit 191/93er SL nahezu gleich groß und durfte mal Ollos XL-Fanes fahren. Mir war der 60er Vorbau noch nen Tuck zu lang, ich würde eher einen 40er oder 30er nehmen.
Und gerade der Steile Sitzwinkel war was mir Bergauf so gut gefiel. Endlich nicht mehr über der Hinterradnabe sitzen und durch den Hebel im Dämpfer rumpumpen.
Naja, jetzt warte ich gerade auf meinen ICB-Rahmen, der ist der fanes von der Geo her ja doch recht ähnlich.


----------



## wastl86 (16. Januar 2013)

zum fahrwerk lässt sich noch nichts sagen da die totem raus musste und wird nun durch ne 170 lyrik ersetzt und ich hatte mir nur den rahmen bestellt den rest halt aus meinem alten uncle jimbo übernommen welches damals nen haarriss hatte. da hatte ich ne 160 lyrik und nen dhx air 5 und fands top  da war die geo aber mit dem fanes xxl zu vergleichen. der jürgen von alutech meinte auch wenn ich mich auf den großen so wohlgefühlt habe dann solle ich mir lieber ein xxl holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wastl86 (16. Januar 2013)

wie lang ist denn der schaft von deiner gable im fanes?


----------



## ollo (16. Januar 2013)

@T-Bone

ich meinte die reine 160 mm Position wenn die Schraube unten im Dreieck ist. In der Uphill sind es laut dem Jü sogar 165mm (schraube ist vorne im Dreieck).

Minimale Einstecktiefe ?? Also die Oberkante vom Gabelschaft liegt in Höhe der Mitte der obersten Klemmschraube? Dann passt es noch.  

das wäre noch eine alternative
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/26420{1}7123516?xtor=AL-8-[1]-[Froogle]

oder der 

http://www.amazon.de/Syncros-Carbon-Fahrrad-Lenker-schwarz/dp/B009EWLYXC

und dazu passend 3T 70 mm 17Grad


----------



## wastl86 (16. Januar 2013)

hab mir nen 30mm rise spank spike geholt und der is duffte


----------



## T-Bone606 (16. Januar 2013)

Danke schon mal für die vielen Vorschläge! Der Havoc sieht echt gut aus  ist praktisch von der Form her der gleiche wie der Reverse... nur schwerer. Zu den Vorbauten: 17° hab ich schon ausprobiert (Syntace F109 75mm). War besser vom Gefühl her, allerdings sieht das Ding sowas von gräßlich aus! Durch den flachen Lenkwinkel ragt das Teil dermaßen steil nach oben... Sorry, mit sowas kannst nicht rumfahren  

   @Wastl
Gabelschaftlänge ist ca 200mm.

   @ollo
Ja, genau. Gabelschaftende ist ca 1mm unter der Mitte der oberen Befestigungsschraub vom Vorbau (deshalb grenzwertig  )
Was soll die reine 160mm Einstellung bringen? Dadurch verändert sich, laut Beschreibung, ja nur der Federweg und nicht die Geo, oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?
Was für ne Kurbellänge fährst du eigentlich?


----------



## wastl86 (16. Januar 2013)

20 cm find ich persönlich arg kurz. meine hat 21,5 ca. vielleicht probierst mal ne gabel einzubauen mit nem längeren schaft


----------



## ollo (17. Januar 2013)

T-Bone606 schrieb:


> ............
> 
> @ollo
> Ja, genau. Gabelschaftende ist ca 1mm unter der Mitte der oberen Befestigungsschraub vom Vorbau (deshalb grenzwertig  )
> ...





Kurbellänge 175mm, unabhängig vom Knielot komme ich damit und gerade mein rechtes Knie am besten zurecht, Mist ungleich lange Beine 

160mm empfinde ich als angenehmste Einstellung, nicht zu steil wie in der 165 /Uphill Position und nicht zu Tief wie bei 170 mm durch den größeren SAG bzw. Plüschigere Kennlinie  (die fahre ich nur wenn es mit dem Lift hoch geht / Bikepark und da geht es stehend Bergab )


----------



## T-Bone606 (18. Januar 2013)

O.K. dann werd ich die 160mm Position mal ausprobieren und wieder berichten.


----------



## kieverjonny (21. Januar 2013)

@T-Bone

Zum Thema Lenker

Versuch es doch mal mit einem Syntace VRO in S und 68 vector-12
Grad-ist bei mir die optimale Lösung, 1,92--96 Schrittlänge..

vg
kiwi


----------



## T-Bone606 (21. Januar 2013)

@kieverjonny
Danke für den Vorschlag. Der VRO ist natürlich ne super Möglichkeit um gleich ein ganzes Stück nach "oben" zu kommen. Allerdings ist mein Problem ein bisschen komplexer bzw bin ich einfach eine bestimmte Sitzposition in einer bestimmten Höhe gewöhnt und möchte diese auch "wenns geht" beibehalten. D.h. nur mit dem Lenker nach oben wandern ist für mich nicht zufriedenstellend.
1. sieht´s meiner Meinung nach bescheiden aus und
2. sitz ich trotzdem allgemein viel zu hoch 

Bin jetzt an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem ich schon sehr zufrieden bin. Hab jetzt einen Easton Vorbau montiert mit 8° Steigung und 80mm Länge. Mit dem Syntace Vector Lenker in 740mm und 8° Backsweep fühlt es sich ganz gut an. Bei 12° Backsweep sitz ich schon wieder zu kompakt.


----------



## Marksbo (13. Februar 2013)

Hi,
gibt's jemanden im oder ums Ruhrgebiet der ein fanes in xl oder XXL fährt und mich mal probesitzen lässt.  ?

Mfg Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolfK (13. Februar 2013)

Schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10272299&postcount=69


----------

